# Aide: Initiation Mac



## WebOliver (12 Mars 2000)

Je viens d'acheter le nouvel Ibook Special Edition. J'ai découvert un truc sympa sous menu aide: initiation mac.
Malheureusement après avoir réinitialisé mon disque dur je suis incapable de retrouver cette fameuse "initiation mac" ni sur le disque ni sur les CD-Rom fournit.

Merci pour votre réponse.


----------

